# Identify this 5-part set that came pre-loaded on my Creative MP3 player in 2002



## osullic (Apr 26, 2016)

Around about 2002 I bought my first MP3 player - a Creative Nomad Jukebox 3 with 20GB of storage space. Creative shipped the player with some classical albums pre-loaded, though the pre-loaded files were "locked" somehow to disallow transfer to a computer. I'd like to see if I can buy this collection on CD or download now, but I'm having trouble finding it available anywhere.

The collection was called "Popular Classics" and was split into 5 parts: Popular Classics 1, Popular Classics 2, Popular Classics 3, Popular Classics 4 and Popular Classics 5 (the playing time of each part would fit on a CD - making me suspect the collection is/was originally available as a 5-CD set). The artist was listed as "Beijing Central Phil Orchestr" and I'll copy the tracklistings below. Some of the labels are truncated due to technical limitations.
I'd really appreciate if anyone could help me locate it.

(There was a 3-part collection called 'Night Music' also pre-loaded on the MP3 player, and I was able to find this one available on CD from the Naxos label. I thought maybe the 'Popular Classics' collection might have been a Naxos release too, but I was not able to identify it.)

Popular Classics 1
Beethoven - Romance in F
Chopin - Waltz in C# minor
Chopin-Nocturne in B Flat Min
Faure-Song Without Words No. 
Handel - Passaccaglia
Haydn - Surprise Symphony(2nd
Liszt - Consolation No. 5
Mendelssohn - Wedding March
Schumann - Pleading Child

Popular Classics 2
Beethoven - Fur Elise
Beethoven - Minuet in G
Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
Bizet-Intermezzo(Carmen Suite
Brahms - Hungarian Dance No. 
Grieg - Anitra's Dance
Schubert - Serenade
Strauss -Thunder and Lightnin
Strauss-DieFledermaus Overtur

Popular Classics 3
Bach - Prelude in C
Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
Bizet - Intermezzo from Carme
Bizet - Song of Toreadors
Boccherini - Minuet
Brahms - Hungarian No. 5
Dvorak - New World Sym.(4th)
Grieg - Anitra's Dance
Mozart - Marriage of Figaro
Strauss - Blue Danube
Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake(Waltz

Popular Classics 4
Bach - Air On The G String
Bizet - Aragonaise from Carme
Bizet-Carillon from L'Arlesie
Chopin - Fantasie Impromptu
Chopin - Minute Waltz
Chopin - Prelude in A
Chopin - Waltz in A Flat
Chopin-Etude in D Op.10 No.3
Debussy - 1st Arabesque
Delibes - Coppelia Suite
Saint-Saens - The Swan
Schubert - Moments Musical
Schubert - Trout Quintet
Schumann - Warum
Tchaikovsky -Chanson Triste
Tchaikovsky-Dance of the Swan

Popular Classics 5
Brahms - Waltz in A Flat
Chopin - Raindrop Prelude
Debussy - Clair De Lune
Debussy-Girl With Flaxen Hair
Dvorak - Humoresque
Glinka - Russlan and Ludmilla
Gossec - Gavotte In D
Grieg-Solveig's Song-Peer Gyn
Massanet-Meditation from Thai
Rubinstein-Melody in F
Schumann - Traumerie
Strauss - Pizzicato Polka
Strauss - Radetzky March
Suppe - Light Calvary Overtur
Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake(Scene


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Amazon US lists one recording by this orchestra, but the recording is of modern Chinese music. But the Beijing Central Phil. does seem to be real. If you can navigate Amazon China, try there. Or Google the orchestra name. If Creative Nomad is still in business you can contact them.

Sorry I can't give any better suggestions.


----------

